# Hello new member here love cub cadets



## Carlo (Feb 9, 2017)

From Carlo I've owned 3 cub cadets over 35 years first one was a1450 never had any problems with it after 20 years I traded it on a 1863 48in deck ,other than worn out belts and and one spindle and power takeoff same old same old results but now I have 8 acres plus to mow this cub was now 20 yes old so long traded it on a new xt3 with locking differential and 54 in .deck I now have 115 hrs on it a it is real jewel , the deck is the fabricated 54 in and it does a good job .Bye


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Carlo, 

Welcome aboard the tractor forum. Enjoy your new toy. Drop by and see us every now and then to let us know how it's running.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Welcome Carlo


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome Carlo, glad to see you stopped by and joined our group! Sounds like you are enjoying the Cubs!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome Carlo...kick back enjoy and do share...we all like pics.


----------

